# Do You Pee In The Bathtub While Bathing?



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2006)

Eww gross! Nope!!






Hmm i wonder how many gonna answer this one lol


----------



## krazykid90 (Dec 29, 2006)

I never pee in the shower or bath. That would be gross to pee in a bath then just sit there in your own wastes ick.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 29, 2006)

:wtf: eww, no... lol! i love the randomness of some of the threads here..


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 29, 2006)

lol nutty topic


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 29, 2006)

can't say that I do. Yuck at the thought though.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope...no yellow water for me thank you! :bath2: :7a:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2006)

I prefer showers over baths for getting clean. I will take a bath every now and then just to relax but i'd never pee while bathing! That's down-right sick! I do pee in the shower sometimes, though. hehe But it goes down the drain and never touches me so it's different.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 29, 2006)

what kind of question is that Battygurl? lol ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 29, 2006)

*hands head and raises hand* You're not alone in this one Lisa..

Yeah, I've peed in the shower ( i dont have a bathtub). . But hey, pee is sterile and it goes right down the drain.. plus I'm scrupulous in keeping the shower clean anyway..


----------



## daer0n (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL, not in a bath...

but i do pee while i shower, now that is different =P


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 29, 2006)

I wouldn't do it while soaking in a tub, if i had one.. who wants to marinate in pee? Either way.. i hate it when I'm in the shower and then I have to pee.. What am I supposed to do, get out, all wet and soapy just to pee?? I guess I'm just lazy.


----------



## semantje (Dec 29, 2006)

never in the bath tub, thats gross but i've done it before under the shower


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 29, 2006)

:bath2: Nope.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Dec 29, 2006)

I would never pee in the bath but I've done it before in the shower. I was just too lazy to get out of the shower to pee and then get back in. lol


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope, that's something I've never done.:add_wegbrech:


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 29, 2006)

What's wrong with peeing in the shower?? It goes down the drain just like when you flush the toilet. I don't think anyone would pee in the tub unless their 3 years old or have a weird pee fetish!! EW


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 29, 2006)

lol April

i have peed in the shower but never in the bathtub i never take baths, just showers.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 29, 2006)

haha, this is another random thread! love it!

I've never peed in the bath or shower (ewww, no, no, no!!!), although I guess peeing in a shower wouldn't be that much of a prob if you were to do it. But I still don't want to be standing there and letting it touch my feet while it goes down the drain, lol! :rotfl:


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 29, 2006)

never in the tub but i never have a bath anyway..........as for the shower, I only heard that ppl actually do it about a year ago, so I gave it a try.........kinda handy, so I do it sometimes.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2006)

ROFL @ Everyone sorry ya all I needed a good laugh ,my guts still aches hehe


----------



## Geek (Dec 29, 2006)

maybe lol :brsh:


----------



## stephro123 (Dec 29, 2006)

uhh ive peed in the ocean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 29, 2006)

Not in the bathtub, I would never pee in there lol... also I rarely take baths, its always showers for me, and SOMETIMES if I am feeling lazy I will in there. Hahaha


----------



## Shelley (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never peed in the shower or bath.


----------



## han (Dec 30, 2006)

haha this is funny.. no i dont pee in the tub, shower "yes" as soon as that hot water hits me im done.. haha


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2006)

That's sick.


----------



## chrgrl (Dec 30, 2006)

i don't pee in the bath, but if peeing in the shower is wrong then i don't want to be right!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 30, 2006)

lol! not me but sometimes when i take a shower with my 2 year old, he will!!! lol!!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 30, 2006)

Haha funny thread.. I don't in the bath but I do it in the shower sometimes!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 30, 2006)

eeewww! good thing its huge!!! lol!!


----------



## MissMudPie (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL Not me!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that no one pees in their bath water. I do fart in mine, though. Sick thought: Do you think dookie particals come out and are floating in the water after farting in it? Ewww, guess that's just as sick if not sicker than freakin' peeing in it, huh!?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 30, 2006)

wana share my bathwater???:bath:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it yellow?


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL no! I like how many people viewed this topic right after it was posted...hahaha we're all sick!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 30, 2006)

Does it make the bubbls yellow too?

:bath:


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't do either.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 30, 2006)

Bathtub = no. Shower = yes.


----------



## Chaela (Dec 30, 2006)

lol There are some strange topics on here

Bath - No, Showers - I have before


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't say that I pee in the bathtub while taking a bath.. But if I am taking a shower then yeah..


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 30, 2006)

Bathtub- No. Shower- Yes. LOL


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, there's no working bathtub in my house so I guess I don't have to worry about it. A couple times I have peed in the shower, because it's a good idea to conserve water!


----------



## SamBam (Dec 30, 2006)

ummm no.... *looks shock and walks out of this thread* lol


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

ditto! LOL

lmao @ battygurl for the topic!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 30, 2006)

oh no!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 30, 2006)

Jennifer ,reading everyones reaction ect Iv never laufghed so hard lol


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 31, 2006)

ROFLMAO! I've been avoiding this thread for some reason since I first saw it LMAO! I've never peed in the bathtub since I've been old enough to know better (I can't vouch for when I was like under the age of 3)! Alas, I too admit to having peed in the shower!


----------



## LVA (Dec 31, 2006)

lmao


----------



## KatJ (Dec 31, 2006)

As soon as I turn my shower on, I have to pee. I dont know why, it just happens like that. But since I'm married now, and my husband and I take showers together sometimes I have learned to pee before getting in. It's kinda like a routine now.


----------



## jenfer (Dec 31, 2006)

nope


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 31, 2006)

i do at times pee in the shower but def not the bath ewwww :sleepyhead:


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 1, 2007)

Hell yeah I have peed in the shower! AND to be really gross I have FARTED in the tub lots of times! LOL


----------



## Maycoco (Jan 1, 2007)

I have never pee'd in the bath - yuk yuk yuk. Im glad I have a shower but I rarely pee in that. :moa:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Makes for a cool jacuzzi effect.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2007)

Same here! I kept hoping this thread would die cause it was just too tacky! LMAO!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jan 2, 2007)

I've done it in the shower a couple of times by accident, but I try to make sure that I go to the bathroom before I take a shower.

But while sitting down taking a bath? Ew!


----------



## elternal (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha.... Noone likes bathing in yellow water. SO SICK.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 2, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwww

hell no.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 2, 2007)

GROAN! Leave it to LIttle Lisa to bring THAT up! :bath:

Girl, you need to be a preschool teacher - you'd fit right in! LOL!


----------

